# 2010-11 Season Part 2 Ratings



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As the broadcast networks get ready for the next Nielsen sweeps period (3 February - 2 March 2011), here's how the ratings were last night:








Several things are apparent. First, without "Dancing with the Stars" people are finding something to do besides watch the broadcast network shows. And many of those that watched "Dancing" that are still here appear to be watching the CBS comedies. "The Bachelor" gets just sufficient ratings for ABC.

If ABC is getting "just sufficient" ratings, Comcast is buying a male 18-39 targeted NBC 8-10 pm lineup with "Chuck" and "The Cape" meaning that it pulls a lot more than The CW teen girl target audience but is still running 4th. "The Cape" is weaker in that 9 pm time slot than "The Event" if you can believe that.

"Harry's Law" with Kathy Bates as a draw did well in its first outing. But "Castle" was a rerun.

The difficult part of trying figure out what's going to happen with Monday shows is that there is another sweeps period, 28 April - 25 May 2011, when "Dancing with the Stars" is back which gives "Castle" a boost.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's last night's ratings.








To no one's surprise, the night belonged to CBS as has been the case for Tuesday this year. "No Ordinary Family" and "V" are running very weak for ABC.

Keep in mind that an old "NCIS" syndicated rerun last week on cable channel USA Monday got 4.1 million viewers.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

I think those CW ratings numbers should be *0.8*, not .08.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

trainman said:


> I think those CW ratings numbers should be *0.8*, not .08.


Not sure what they should be, but the correct ones are 0.8 and I'll fix them.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry, I got behind.

Here's Wednesday:








As expected, "American Idol" brought a lot of viewers back to Wednesday but didn't do as well as last year.

In the 9 pm time slot, NBC's "Chase" is on life support.

In the 10 pm time slot, ABC's "Off the Map" has serious problems.

Here's Thursday:








"American Idol" brought in viewers to the 8 pm time slot. Beyond that the numbers are interesting but we won't know what's going on until February 3 when "Grey's Anatomy" and "Private Practice" begin new episodes.

One thing for certain, CBS is still holding it's own while running a cheap "Live to Dance" on Wednesday's at 8 pm.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmm .. I thought Chase was already canceled .. The fact that it "has a chance" (even if life support) is already more than I'd hoped for. I like that show.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Hmmm .. I thought Chase was already canceled .. The fact that it "has a chance" (even if life support) is already more than I'd hoped for. I like that show.


No evidence it has been canceled. As a matter of fact according to this story:


> William Sadler is to play a recurring role on NBC action drama Chase.
> 
> TV Guide reports that the Shawshank Redemption star will play William Frost, the fugitive father of Annie (Kelli Giddish). ...Sadler will make his debut in an episode due to air on March 2.


Of course, NBC has been tagged as "Must-Wait-and-See-TV".


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

According to tvbythenumbers.com, Chase has no shot at a renewal and may be shelved early, despite the full season order.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

That's pretty much the speculation everywhere, but NBC is in such a state of confusion right now it's tough to predict beyond saying I'm pretty sure we won't see a second season. No one at Comcast is going to be giving away money.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I am disappointed that No Ordinary Family seems to struggling. It is a great show with some good talent. I hope ABC shows some pacients with this one.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

phrelin said:


> That's pretty much the speculation everywhere, but NBC is in such a state of confusion right now it's tough to predict beyond saying I'm pretty sure we won't see a second season. No one at Comcast is going to be giving away money.


I read somewhere recently that due to the merger delay, NBC hadn't yet ordered up the usual bunch of pilots for next season. I wonder if some shows might get additional orders due to that?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

klang said:


> I read somewhere recently that due to the merger delay, NBC hadn't yet ordered up the usual bunch of pilots for next season. I wonder if some shows might get additional orders due to that?


A number of stories about them ordering new shows are starting to appear along with the news that the head of programming is out.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Friday:








According to TVbytheNumbers:


> Fringe's Friday premiere 1.9 adults 18-49 rating was a fraction above its Fall 18-49 average rating (1.88) and 12% above its latest new episode (1.7 adults 18-49, 12/9/10). That's much better than most of our polled readers expected. If it can maintain that level, I'd expect it to be renewed.


 Hmmm. Well, in that time slot "CSI:NY" and "Supernatural" were reruns so we really don't know.

We'll really have to wait until February when CBS is running it's revised Friday lineup to see whether they'll be back to solidly controlling Fridays.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I started with the ratings again this week as it is the next few weeks that will determine the fate of many shows. I don't do Saturday because it's mostly rerun night except for Fox. I don't do Sunday because between sports and award shows, everything gets distorted.

In terms of how the broadcast networks are doing overall, TVbytheNumbers guru Bill Gorman published some graphs on Thursday with interesting observations:


----------



## MikeS. (Dec 4, 2010)

Good info, thanks for posting this. I like Chase and hope it lives on. Fringe too, I really like that show.

NBC and Comcast, I'd really like to see that merger die.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

MikeS. said:


> Good info, thanks for posting this.


Glad to share.

So here's Monday with two weeks to compare:








When CBS takes a breather with repeats, it's interesting to note how many viewers stick with it.

Nonetheless, a 8 pm everybody gained a little and 1.7 million found something else to do.

At 9 pm, NBC's "The Cape" took a hit sending it down to "no additional order mode" while "Lie to Me" got a bump.

At 10 pm, ABC's "Castle" which had been in reruns pulled a good audience while NBC's "Harry's Law" didn't change much.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Cape is kind of corny, but I like it. It seems exactly like a comic book based series.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Yikes CBS is moving the Defender to Friday nights. Isn't that were tv shows go to die? I know some shows survived Friday nights but me thinks the defenders days are numbered


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry, I've gotten a bit behind.

Here's Tuesday which is basically meaningless because of the State of the Union:








Here's Wednesday:








While the number of viewers dropped, compared to last week at the 9 pm time slot "Criminal Minds" gain slightly while "American Idol" lost viewers.

Here's Thursday, basically screwed up by reruns:








Clearly, running a "Big Bang Theory" rerun is not a good idea for CBS when "American Idol" is on.

Here's Friday, also screwed up by reruns:








"Fringe" appears to be holding its own though at a level normally associated with cancellations and against a rerun of "CSI:NY" both weeks.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm still ticked at Criminal Minds for letting JJ go and bringing on the newbie that appears to be sticking around. Has anyone from the show addressed that anywhere?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I'm still ticked at Criminal Minds for letting JJ go and bringing on the newbie that appears to be sticking around. Has anyone from the show addressed that anywhere?


I've started a new thread beginning with your question: Casting issues on Criminal Minds. The subject of what CBS is doing with the show is quite hot.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So here's how it looks for the past three Mondays:








It appears that running a new episode of "Human Target" instead of "House" cost Fox viewers.

"Harry's Law" has been able to hold a respectable audience for NBC. Next week we'll see how it does against new episodes of both "Hawaii Five-0" and "Castle."

And considering the audience "Two-and-a-half Men" pulls in reruns, I'm not sure CBS needs to worry so much about Sheen being gone. Surely they have a penalty clause in his contract and payment is by episode.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's CBSday:








Tuesday has turned out to be a bad day for ABC. "No Ordinary Family", "V", and "Detroit 1-8-7" are all in cancellation territory. Fox's "Glee" is still in reruns so "No Ordinary Family" fans don't hold your breath when both come back with new episodes next week.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Wednesday:








For whatever reason, Wednesday was the day the schedule was shuffled with reruns from 8-10 pm, along with Fox slipping "Human Target" into the schedule at 9 pm. The viewers just simply disappeared from 9-10.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We had lots of viewers on Thursday as it was the first night of full competition - no reruns:








Moving "Big Bang Theory" to 8 pm Thursday appears to have been a smart move on the part of CBS as it maintains a strong following in the face of "American Idol".

The 9 pm time spot is full of competition and full of viewers. "CSI" took the top spot for total viewers, "Grey's Anatomy" was top for the demo, and "Bones' held it own.

At 10 pm "The Mentalist" actually increased the total viewers from "CSI."

NBC's comedy lineup has its problems. It's clear that "Perfect Couples" was DOA.

Next week we will see a full Mon - Fri competition as sweeps moves into high gear.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, Friday was not good for "Fringe" fans like myself:








In terms of numbers of viewers of broadcast TV, this last Friday night was a significant increase at 8 pm and 10 pm. At 8 pm the CBS show "The Defenders" pulled decent ratings, higher than the "Medium" series finale two weeks ago. NBC's "Who Do You Think You Are" gave the network an 80% bump in viewers. And a new episode of "Smallville" gave "The CW" an 80% bump in viewers. Fox on the other hand took a 2% hit further reducing the lead into "Fringe", a lead that was already meaningless.

CBS, NBC, and The CW gained at 9 pm. ABC's "Primetime" took a small hit.

Fox's "Fringe" fell further into the "last season" category. It was a good episode moving the story along, probably to its series finale. I have to assume looking at the "Fringe" and "V" ratings that essentially there is no room for any attempt at serious science fiction on broadcast TV.

The CW does alright with "The Vampire Diaries", "Supernatural", and even "Smallville" because they aren't looking for ratings higher than a fairly well watched cable channel show.

NBC's "The Cape" was just not very well done. But when "The Event" returns, I doubt it will do well. SyFy's "Being Human" and "Merlin" are pulling pitiful ratings.

From TVbytheNumbers:


> Fox broadcasting entertainment chief Kevin Reilly has been quoted saying that if Fringe kept 100% of its Thursday ratings it would be a big win for FOX. But then he was quoted using 90% and 80%. If you take Reilly at his word on the lower end, and don't think Fringe will fall much more (the 80% level would be about a 1.5 adults 18-49 rating), then there's no need to worry yet.
> 
> On the other hand if you're a tea leaf reader and reading the leaves thrown down by Fox's semi-anonymous head of scheduling in a tweet this morning, it's not too early to worry:
> 
> ...


"The Defenders" had a fair audience at 8.6 million.

The only "espionage" shows, if you can call them that, we have left on broadcast TV are "Chuck" with 5.76 million viewers and "Nikita" with 2.74 million. And neither science fiction show could match "Chuck" in ratings.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I'm still ticked at Criminal Minds for letting JJ go and bringing on the newbie that appears to be sticking around. Has anyone from the show addressed that anywhere?


The last episode of CM was astoundingly good, I thought. The only thing about CM that bothers me is having Dharma's husband playing a very somber role. I can't get past the whole Dharma's husband thing. Typecasting strikes again. 

Rich


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Fox's "Fringe" fell further into the "last season" category. It was a good episode moving the story along, probably to its series finale. I have to assume looking at the "Fringe" and "V" ratings that essentially there is no room for any attempt at serious science fiction on broadcast TV.
> 
> The CW does alright with "The Vampire Diaries", "Supernatural", and even "Smallville" because they aren't looking for ratings higher than a fairly well watched cable channel show.
> 
> NBC's "The Cape" was just not very well done. But when "The Event" returns, I doubt it will do well. SyFy's "Being Human" and "Merlin" are pulling pitiful ratings.


Can't say that I disagree with your assessment, but "Fringe" did beat everyone but "CSI" in the 18-49 numbers. Gotta look for the silver lining somewhere!

As for "Being Human" and "Merlin", maybe the fact that they're both just plain dreadful has something to do with it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Monday's ratings:

​
You can click on the image to get a large version if it's too hard to read.

As usual, CBS is holding its own. "House" did well. The series premier of "Chicago Code" did better than "Lie to Me", but it was a series premier.

And one can't help but note that Charlie Sheen had the best rating for the night.

At 10 pm there is real competition. Of course "Harry's Law" is not as appealing to the demo, but it's still hanging in there with full competition last night.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's CBSday's ratings:

​
You can click on the image to get a large version if it's too hard to read.

ABC's entire Tuesday lineup is at risk. IMHO "V" and "No Ordinary Family" will not be picked up for another season. "Detroit 1-8-7" is a decent police procedural with a great cast and solid writing. But for some reason a couple million viewers decided to go to bed rather than watch it. Unlike "Southland", it is from the network's production arm ABC Studios and won't be shopped out to the cable competition.

Fox wasted the slot after the Superbowl on "Glee" as its ratings last night were in line with its normal new episode ratings. In other words, sure some "NCIS" fans watched it Sunday because its fun and they had nothing else to watch. But on Tuesday, it's back to what was a truly great episode of "NCIS."

And running "Glee" over to 9:01 pm IMHO doesn't help "Raising Hope" but creates a nightmare for my recording schedule. It's a good thing they canceled "Running Wilde" and replaced it with "Traffic Light" so the same folks who didn't leave the room after "Raising Hope" have something to watch.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Wednesday:

​
You can click on the image to get a large version if it's too hard to read.

It was pretty predictable. Fox gave away viewers running the season finale of "Human Target" at 9 pm. Really bad planning. They might as well have run it after the "Super Bowl" as running "Glee" there predictably did nothing for that show.

The 9:30 pm premier of "Mr. Sunshine" didn't lose as many viewers off the lead in of "Modern Family" as "Cougar Town" has been losing. But it was the premier.

And at 10 pm:

"Blue Bloods" has done well here. Next week we'll be seeing here "Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior", the spinoff starring Forest Whitaker, Janeane Garofalo, Beau Garrett and Matt Ryan. Whether "Blue Bloods" can carry that extra 50% demo rating in its return to Friday is doubtful.
"L&O: SVU" continues to draw a respectable, though somewhat unreliable, number of viewers.
ABC's "Off the Map" viewers are continuing to drift away. I feel bad for Caroline Dhavernas of "Wonderfalls" fame, but while she and other cast members offer excellent performances, they can't create the proverbial "silk purse."


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Interesting that the numbers for the last three episodes of Human Target, from Wiki, are by far the best of the season. I wonder if that might give the show a chance for a renewal?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

klang said:


> Interesting that the numbers for the last three episodes of Human Target, from Wiki, are by far the best of the season. I wonder if that might give the show a chance for a renewal?


Considering how Fox has forced viewers to play Whack-a-Mole to find when it was going to be shown, they ought to marvel at those ratings and give it a 2 year 23-episode each year renewal.

So they'll probably cancel it.....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm guessing Human Target won't be back, but it does make for good mid-season filler, so you never know.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Thursday:

​
You can click on the image to get a large version with earlier weeks included.

Not much to talk about here. Seems some people found other things to do last night so overall viewing was down a little.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Human Target rocked! What a great episode!!! I really hope it comes back. And it does make a good mid-season filler.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Friday:

​
You can click on the image to get a large version with earlier weeks included.

Like Thursday, some people found other things to do this week. Unfortunately that included some "Fringe" viewers.

"Fringe" is in serious trouble IMHO, now down a million from when it first was moved to Friday and many of those viewers have drifted back to "CSI:NY" which has controlled 9.5+ million since the beginning of the season last fall.

It's interesting that in addition to Tuesday's, CBS has retained control of Friday with ratings NBC would kill for any day.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, here we have the second week of true sweeps period Mondays:








As we started seeing on Thursday, viewers are finding something else to do. This trend affects all shows, but....

The biggest loser at 8 pm was Fox's "House." Not that it's ratings are bad, but where did the viewers go?

At 9 pm, Fox lost viewers on "The Chicago Code." I would expect this show to see viewer drift, probably stabilizing at slightly higher than ABC's "Detroit 1-8-7" but that's because the latter is at 10 pm on Tuesday's. Both are good shows from all production value points of view. And they'd do very well on TNT or FX.

At 10 pm "Harry's Law" was the big loser, though still a fine rating for NBC.

As expected, "Chuck's" viewership is very stable but low.

EDIT: Uh, well, "someone" reminded me that yesterday was Valentine's Day and perhaps not everyone stayed home to watch TV.:blush:


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Not only was Monday Valentine's Day, but the weather is finally starting to break after a brutal winter over much of the country. So maybe people are starting to venture out of their houses more.

Personally, after football season, Monday night is a wasteland for me. I've been watching The Event (currently in hiatus), but out of the seven network shows I watch regularly, it's the most expendable. Nothing else interests me remotely on Mondays.

Thanks, Fox, for killing Fringe, just like you killed Terminator:SCC and Futurama. You can get rid of it, but what the hell else is going to pull in viewers on Fridays? :nono:


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

renbutler said:


> Thanks, Fox, for killing Fringe, just like you killed Terminator:SCC and Futurama. You can get rid of it, but what the hell else is going to pull in viewers on Fridays? :nono:


Which is why it might just hang around. Especially if the prime demos are good and the ad revenue exceeds the cost to acquire it and they need something to go with "Terra Nova".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Tuesday:








Since it wasn't Valentine's Day, I guess I'll go with the "post blizzard finding something else to do" explanation for ratings drop at 8 pm and 9 pm.

Not really much else to discuss.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Wednesday:








I think the CBS suits are going to have worried looks on their faces. The new season of "Survivor" premiered at 8 pm against "American Idol" receiving the lowest ratings for any episode of the show ever. And the second hour of "Idol" ate into the ratings for "Criminal Minds."

"Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior" premiered well. But personally I was a little disappointed in the feel of the show. We'll see how it does as "L&O:SVU" could easily pull viewers away.

The biggest ratings problems for the night went to ABC. The two hour comedy lineup dropped and "Off the Map" is going to drop off the map.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

It's obviously not included in your ratings, but I read in the L.A. Times today that the Tuesday episode of "Jeopardy!" beat everything in Tuesday's prime-time lineup, and the Wednesday episode beat everything in the Wednesday prime-time lineup but "American Idol." That's in terms of ratings points, at least -- might not be true in terms of number of viewers (they don't get that data for syndicated shows as quickly as for network prime-time shows).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

trainman said:


> It's obviously not included in your ratings, but I read in the L.A. Times today that the Tuesday episode of "Jeopardy!" beat everything in Tuesday's prime-time lineup, and the Wednesday episode beat everything in the Wednesday prime-time lineup but "American Idol." That's in terms of ratings points, at least -- might not be true in terms of number of viewers (they don't get that data for syndicated shows as quickly as for network prime-time shows).


I read that also. Unfortunately, we won't see the syndicated show ratings for the week until next week. But it will be interesting.

Here's Thursday, the first day we have three weeks of consistent programming during the sweeps period:








It's a given that "American Idol" will win the 8 pm slot. But "Big Bang Theory" is the real standout for the time slot against it.

At 9 pm there are no winners or standouts as "Grey's Anatomy", "CSI", and "Bones" are in a tie as far as advertisers would be concerned.

The 10 pm slot belongs to "The Mentalist." Which brings me to one observation.

Shonda Rhimes track record is looking more and more like a one hit wonder. Grey's Anatomy" continues to grab viewers for ABC but can't deliver those viewers to "Private Practice" at 10:01 pm despite time overruns. Some appear to head for CBS, but the rest go to bed.

And her protégé's "Off the Map" at 10 pm on Wednesday never got on the map even when CBS temporarily shifted "Blue Bloods" from Friday.

This raises questions. Are medical soaps without a McDreamy (i.e. a George Clooney or a Patrick Dempsey) generally not appealing or are "Private Practice" and "Off the Map" just not very good? Does the fact that the latter two are not in a hospital matter? Does anyone care?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

One thing is clear .. American Idol is still rocking post Simon .. I wouldn't be surprised if it picks up and ends up doing better in the Finale this year than last year, but time will tell.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Friday:








"Fringe" is still in trouble.

On Friday, CBS does it's usual thing getting meaningful total viewer numbers with scripted programming but 1.1 to 1.9 in the demo. CBS still controls a significant number of total viewers Friday, which appears to be their goal M-F.

NBC and ABC have scheduled Friday entirely with cheap reality and "news" programming typically pulling 1.0 to 1.7. It's a decent night for ratings for The CW with its scifi scripted programming, but that's relative to The CW overall.

"Fringe" is pulling 1.4 to 1.9 in the demo on Friday.

As a point of comparison, the networks other than Fox have abandoned Saturday to reruns and old movies.

The Saturday ratings for "Cops" and "America's Most Wanted" tend to be in the 1.5 to 1.7 in the demo.

The real question for me is what does Fox want on Fridays in the face of the fact it's a bad night for finding the 18-49 crowd at home being couch potatoes.

The suits at Fox are either going to have to abandon Friday to cheap reality programming or try to compete with CBS and The CW with one or two scripted programs.

In terms of history "Fringe" is working. Last fall "The Good Guys" in the same time slot as "Fringe" never pulled higher than a 0.9 (one episode) and usually was half the "Fringe" demo rating. The previous year "Dollhouse" had similar ratings to "The Good Guys."

"Fringe" does get a decent bump in the demo from DVR viewing (Live +7), though the last available data was for the week of January 24-30.

So can Fox find it's way financially to keeping "Fringe" alive on Friday? Personally, I think since Fox had to schedule it on Friday they should have put it a 8 pm. Why they put it against "CSI: NY" and "Supernatural" baffles me. But....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Here's Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No more worries about _Fringe_ being canceled! The mighty Swanni pronounced in his newsletter today that it would be renewed. Probably the kiss of death....:lol:

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Monday:








After the Valentine's Day lull, viewers came back at 8 pm to "The Bachelor" and "Chuck", but not as much to "House" and "HIMYM."

As expected, Sheen's problems affected the 9 pm slot as the "2½ Men" rerun took a hit hurting "Mike and Molly" at 9:30. And apparently the viewers came back only for the 8 pm time slot, other than "The Bachelor" fans who stuck with the whole show.

By 10 pm, 1½ million older Americans seem to have found something else to do compared to two weeks ago. Total viewership was down while the demo 18-49 youngsters still seem to be there.

In other ratings news, the NY Post reported that the Nielsen folks have a new media problem:


> The ratings giant is due to begin its "extended screen" reporting at the end of April to help TV channels count viewers watching video online, but, so far, its trial report shockingly hasn't picked up any viewers.
> 
> The new report was developed specifically to allow ad agencies to count and rate video viewing. In order to do that, a broadcaster has to move its shows with the full complement of ads to the Web.
> 
> ...


So it looks like we're still stuck with the same old ratings system for awhile longer.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Got way behind this week for many reasons. So here's the rest of the week:








No major changes on Tuesday. ABC apparently decided to give away some of its 10 pm audience by running "Primetime: What Would You Do?" instead of "Detroit 1-8-7"








Wednesday was normal, with "Idol" dominating though "Criminal Minds" and "Modern Family" at 9 pm together pull roughly an equivalent audience.

At the 10 pm slot, "Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior" may never recover from it's crappy pilot last week. Basically about 20% of the CBS audience went to bed early this week though, as I noted in the show-specific thread this week's show should have been the pilot.

Beginning with Thursday, we can see all four weeks of the "sweeps" period:








By running a two-hour "Idol", in the 9 pm slot Fox took viewers from other shows but mostly just brought viewers from their other activities at that time. That's fine, I guess, but in the old days sweeps were used to showcase regular programming.








"Blue Bloods" is doing particularly well for a Friday 10 pm slot. And surprisingly, "The Defenders" are doing ok at 8 pm.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Monday:








Not much here to talk about that hasn't been said before.

Here's Tuesday:








Obviously, "American Idol" from 8 pm to 9:30 pm had an impact on the CBS ratings, as did ABC running "20/20" with a special Charlie Sheen interview.

But now that we have the four weeks of sweeps, it looks like ABC has a problem lineup that likely puts "No Ordinary Family" and "V" on the no renewal list while "Detroit 1-8-7" is seriously in doubt. The real question is will they cancel anything before the next sweeps period 28 April - 25 May 2011?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry, just noticed I didn't post last Wednesday, the end of sweeps:








Not a lot to talk about. Given the "Idol" shift, ABC's comedies are holding very well. "Survivor" going head-to-head with "Idol" has cost CBS some.

But the 10 pm time slot appears to have sent a lot of viewers to bed. No question that "Off the Map" will be off the map.

The next sweeps period is 28 April - 25 May 2011. We'll take a look at what bad things the networks have done to themselves on the slow death march of broadcast TV dependent upon ratings.


----------

